# NAD..the best amp ever!!!



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I just wanted to share. I'm pretty sure my amp GAS is over. This amp is so good, I am selling my beloved 1960 Gibson GA-40.
The Rivera will do a really nice Gibson like 6v6 crunch. It will also do a great 6V6 Fender clean. Plus, the reverb is fantastic. I find it much better and more useable than fender onboard reverb.
I play at home in the living room and it sounds just as good and rich at low volumes.
The best thing about it is I have always been really good with my picking hand controlling dynamics. With this amp, I can get an amazing clean, and just dig in a bit and get that beautiful 6V6 crunch that no pedal (IMHO) can duplicate.
I have tried dozens and dozens of pedals and amps, and this one is it!!
I know its the honeymoon phase, but I think its gonna be a keeper.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats, nice amp!

I had a gander at the specs...http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Venus3112/


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Congrats. It certainly looks sharp. Did you buy it locally? I haven't seen Rivera amps in Montreal stores in a long time.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Pretty sure Moot plays a Venus of some description. They sound fantastic in the demos! Congrats!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice one. Congratulations!!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool.
Enjoy!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Jelly. I've wanted one (actually, a Venus6 but these days probably a 3) since they first came out. Congrats


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Congrats Jim - looks great. Enjoy that one!


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I actually bought it on Kijiji. Its by far the most I have ever spent on an amp. I have spent years trying to find an amp that sounded like my GA-40, but at lower volumes.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Looks great. If it sounds half as good as it looks you scored big time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2015)

Oh they do! I have 55w Fandango.
And as the cap't says, fender cleans to marshall crunch.
Very versatile amp. Congrats!


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Funny how people are always saying, Fender Cleans, and Marshall crunch. I wouldn't describe this as Marshall-like, but vintage Gibson crunch which is what I have been looking for.
Happy Turkey Day!!!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Kerry Brown said:


> Looks great. If it sounds half as good as it looks you scored big time.


I was going to say that so I second Kerry's. Looks like it sounds great. Congrats!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that is a cool little amp!!

congrats


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

As usual with Jim, this is a pre-Classifieds promotional post :sSig_busted:


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats and enjoy Jim.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Business said:


> As usual with Jim, this is a pre-Classifieds promotional post :sSig_busted:


Ha Ha Ha..I know...I'm bad. Not this one. This one is a keeper. It made me laugh as I posted about my new Gibson Relic, and I'm already trading it.
I think the Rivera will be my no.1 for a long time. I paid a premium and I won't get back what I paid.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Congrats, Jim!

Taking a bath doesn't always stop people from selling stuff 

I hope you're happy with this guy for a long time to come!


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I hate head lines like this. That is your opinion a lot off people will say it is a piece of dung.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Distortion said:


> I hate head lines like this. That is your opinion a lot off people will say it is a piece of dung.


Yeah, but the off people don't have computers so their opinions don't count. You must be visiting?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2015)

Distortion said:


> I hate head lines like this. That is your opinion a lot off people will say it is a piece of dung.


go plug into one. 
then come back and say that again.
I bet you wont be able to.


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations on your new Venus 3!
I started with the 3, but sold it to get the 6. But they're not quite the same amp - similar clean tones, but the drive on the Venus 3 is its own thing, and I've always missed it. 
I'm pretty much in agreement with the Capnjim - this is one of the ultimate grab n' go's! 

Capn', isn't the build quality amazing? Riveras cost a pretty penny but they don't cut corners, and it's that attention to the little things that make these the lifetime keepers that they are.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I agree, the build quality is outstanding. Probably one of the last companies that have a front grill that comes off. How cool is that? It sounds so good, I haven't even messed with the tubes. I have a great stash of NOS 6V6's and I have not felt the need to play around with them...
I doubt I will sell it, but before I do, I will post here and you fine folks can talk me out of it!


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

American strat and a twin reverb will smoke it on clean all day long. Most Marshall tube heads will destroy it on Distortion channel.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Plus, a Twin reverb and Marshall stack are super convenient to have in your living room as well!!!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Distortion said:


> American strat and a twin reverb will smoke it on clean all day long. Most Marshall tube heads will destroy it on Distortion channel.



Fact: You just trumped an opinion with another opinion.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Distortion said:


> American strat and a twin reverb


Both are useless pieces of crap!


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3699/8897738040_e5783f8b41_b.jpg This is the best car ever.


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

Distortion said:


> https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3699/8897738040_e5783f8b41_b.jpg This is the best car ever.


If that's what floats your boat. It would cost a fortune to get that relic-ed look on a new car!


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

So, Cap'n, how's the honeymoon going?
I've been so jealous of your new Venus 3 that I've tracked my old one down and I'm trying to buy it back!
I'm trying to avoid getting a Venus collection, but the Venus 5 sure looks sexy to me these days, and I've never been more excited of an amp than the Venus Recording.

Sure, Venus isn't my favourite planet (too cloudy) but the amps are great!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Distortion said:


> American strat and a twin reverb will smoke it on clean all day long. Most Marshall tube heads will destroy it on Distortion channel.





Distortion said:


> I hate head lines like this. That is your opinion a lot off people will say it is a piece of dung.


I don't get why people need to come in and crap all over someone's NAD. Seriously, man. Someone just dumped a lot of coin on something that makes them happy - what went wrong with your upbringing that you feel like you need to come in here and rain on his parade?

We're all entitled to our opinions and if capnjim thinks it's the best amp he's ever heard/played, then that's amazing! I personally think my JTM45 is the best amp I've ever heard/played. Some will agree; many will disagree - either way, it's cool. A simple "congrats on the new amp" will suffice. And if you really think the amp is crap, then just don't bother posting.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> I don't get why people need to come in and crap all over someone's NAD. Seriously, man. Someone just dumped a lot of coin on something that makes them happy - what went wrong with your upbringing that you feel like you need to come in here and rain on his parade?
> 
> We're all entitled to our opinions and if capnjim thinks it's the best amp he's ever heard/played, then that's amazing!_* I personally think my JTM45 is the best amp I've ever heard/played.*_ Some will agree; many will disagree - either way, it's cool. A simple "congrats on the new amp" will suffice. And if you really think the amp is crap, then just don't bother posting.


A JTM45? C'mon, man. That thing is a piece of junk, not even worth putting in the scrap bin!!!!!!:smile-new::smile-new::smile-new:

BTW, I like your point. People will laugh when I say my favourite amp of all time is my Traynor TMV10. It's absolutely clean so I can make it pretty well sound like anything with the right effects.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Moot said:


> So, Cap'n, how's the honeymoon going?
> I've been so jealous of your new Venus 3 that I've tracked my old one down and I'm trying to buy it back!
> I'm trying to avoid getting a Venus collection, but the Venus 5 sure looks sexy to me these days, and I've never been more excited of an amp than the Venus Recording.
> 
> Sure, Venus isn't my favourite planet (too cloudy) but the amps are great!


Honeymoon is going good. Still love the amp. I should also remind everyone that I had very specific criteria. The main one being it sounding good at home at very low levels. I love the fact I can get that vintage tube crunch at any volume, or great cleans. The reverb is really nice as well.
Still a keeper!! Still not for sale!!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Distortion said:


> https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3699/8897738040_e5783f8b41_b.jpg This is the best car ever.


Looks mid 60's, possibly 1200 motor, goes a lot of places 4x4's might not, motor parts available everywhere. Good on gas, starts in all weather and some even float. Run it as a car then as a dune buggy then as a trike. Could be one of the best cars ever.


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

capnjim said:


> ...Still a keeper!! Still not for sale!!


Good for you!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

hollowbody said:


> I don't get why people need to come in and crap all over someone's NAD. Seriously, man. Someone just dumped a lot of coin on something that makes them happy - what went wrong with your upbringing that you feel like you need to come in here and rain on his parade?
> 
> We're all entitled to our opinions and if capnjim thinks it's the best amp he's ever heard/played, then that's amazing! I personally think my JTM45 is the best amp I've ever heard/played. Some will agree; many will disagree - either way, it's cool. A simple "congrats on the new amp" will suffice. And if you really think the amp is crap, then just don't bother posting.


Damned like button is gone so so a big like on this one.


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> I don't get why people need to come in and crap all over someone's NAD. Seriously, man. Someone just dumped a lot of coin on something that makes them happy - what went wrong with your upbringing that you feel like you need to come in here and rain on his parade?
> 
> We're all entitled to our opinions and if capnjim thinks it's the best amp he's ever heard/played, then that's amazing! I personally think my JTM45 is the best amp I've ever heard/played. Some will agree; many will disagree - either way, it's cool. A simple "congrats on the new amp" will suffice. And if you really think the amp is crap, then just don't bother posting.


I wanted to click "like" on this post, too.
Where'd the "like" button go?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

+3 on the like.


The best amp ever is the one that inspires you to play more. If anyone thinks there is a single, simple, absolute answer to the question, they just doesn't get it.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

High/Deaf said:


> +3 on the like.
> 
> 
> The best amp ever is the one that inspires you to play more. If anyone thinks there is a single, simple, absolute answer to the question, they just doesn't get it.


Thats a great sentiment. I mean, the idiot who was crapping on this amp and recommended a twin or a Marshall stack didn't even take the time to read the thread and see that I only play low volumes at home.
This amp might suck at loud volumes in a band situation, but I will probably never find out.
I do know I am playing a lot more at home, and no one in my family is complaining or asking to turn it down. (Except maybe my wife, but she doesn't count).
Cheers


----------

